# A Nintendo Direct on  02/13/2014 is happening



## Ryupower (Feb 12, 2014)

> Join us on Thursday, Feb. 13, at 2 p.m. PT/5 p.m. ET for a Nintendo Direct focused on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games launching by the end of spring.


 


> Nintendo of Europe
> Join us on 13/2 at 11pm CET for a #*NintendoDirectEU* focusing on #*WiiU* & #*3DS* titles releasing by the end of spring


 

Hype or disappoint, will happen.

Source


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 12, 2014)

" RF4 coming to Europe! " in my dreams.....


----------



## Master Xehanort (Feb 12, 2014)

In b4 super smash bros announcement


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's see...
inb4:
Super Smash Bros
Zelda U
Mario Kart 8 stuff


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 12, 2014)

Inb4 I don't care unless there is a new metroid game.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2014)

Talk about X! Seriously! Talk about X!


----------



## XDel (Feb 12, 2014)

Brawl, Mario Kart, DSiWare, and the use of popular Nintendo icons in Gyms, on Tablets, Cartoons, and the like.

That's prolly all it's going to be about I bet.  I just want to see the goods, I'm tired of these talks...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2014)

You all predict something of worth to come out of this Direct?

I am going with the one directive given to this being "just don't say how much we suck right now, this may mean waffling about not a lot for the duration and some vague allusions to future promise/potential".


----------



## Clarky (Feb 12, 2014)

A GIF of the situation


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 12, 2014)

Since Iwata's paycheck is now half the size...I want to know what they're going to do with what he doesn't get. In other words: what will nintendo what they're currently nintendontdoquiteyet. (and that sounded funnier when it wasn't written)

But more serious: it's about games releasing by the end of the spring, so I'm not expecting much surprises (Brawl and Mario Kart...yeah). At best, they're revealing some overhauls to the system firmware (like that instant "start this program" button when starting the wiiu).


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 12, 2014)

Iwata should announce his resignation.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 12, 2014)

Meh, not really interested in the 3DS at this point. I need to see something big happen.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoenn Confirmed.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Feb 12, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Hoenn Confirmed.


 

Maybe theyll announce that their giving victini's to everyone :o


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Iwata should announce his resignation.


 

Maybe then Kaz Hirai will resign as well? Hell, why stop there? You should really consider working for Nintendo since you seem to be very knowledgeable on how companies are run, not to mention your intuitions regarding the intricacies and the ins and outs of said business. Why waste your time here with that seemingly vast pool of knowledge?



Spoiler



tldr - get a life, let people enjoy the Nintendo Direct without your smart ass comments. K thx bai 


 
In b4 SSB, MK8 and 3DS game announcements


----------



## Clarky (Feb 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe then Kaz Hirai and *Steve Ballmer* will resign as well. ?Hell, why stop there? You should really consider working for Nintendo since you seem to be very knowledgeable on how companies are run, not to mention your intuitions regarding the intricacies and the ins and outs of said business. Why waste your time here with that seemingly vast pool of knowledge?


 
I thought he did?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2014)

clarky said:


> I thought he did?


 

Fixed my post to reflect. Didn't know he did, now on to Kaz Hirai so he can spend his 599 US dollars on Ridge Racer. The idea of Iwata retiring is asinine, does osirisjem not have anything better to do than to be the official forum troll?  

I expect more N64 VC and DS VC announcements, as well as Super Mario Bros 3 being released on the Wii U VC, but knowing Nintendo, we'll hear more about games we already know about and surprises? Hard to say.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe then Kaz Hirai will resign as well? Hell, why stop there? You should really consider working for Nintendo since you seem to be very knowledgeable on how companies are run, not to mention your intuitions regarding the intricacies and the ins and outs of said business. Why waste your time here with that seemingly vast pool of knowledge?


 
Is that your ultra lame way of saying Iwata should stay  ?
OK.  Keep Iwata then.  

Nintendo seems to need big change.  
Since it is hard to fire the players, sometimes it is best to fire the coach.
Especially after a huge failure. 

He must realize that one more bad move and he is gone.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...oor_financial_results_ignores_calls_to_resign
In my mind, he approved of the failed Gamepad controller and for that reason, he should go.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to see X


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2014)

If Nintendo has to cut back any more, this will be Direct-to-DVD.




NahuelDS said:


> I want to see X


And I'm always up for some XXX, but you can't depend on Nintendo for everything.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The idea of Iwata retiring is asinine


Why is that ?
There were *LOTS* of calls for his resignation.
Are all those people asinine too ?

Are you saying you shouldn't even try to rescue a sinking ship ?






Spoiler


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 12, 2014)

This will be a more unpredictable direct than what we have seen in the past, the only thing we can expect is Mario Kart 8, certainly no Zelda U though.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 12, 2014)

Expecting no less than....

Zelda Majora's Mask 3D
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes
Metroid U/ 3D
Zelda U
1 DS


----------



## Clarky (Feb 12, 2014)

Soroya Sage has retweeted about this Nintendo Direct, so expect X to be on for the show


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't
Need
3DS focus
It had its year
Give the Wii U the spotlight for ONCE
Hell, Give it 10 Spotlights, so it can see its way out of the dark pit it's stuck in ;O;
Also Needs MOAR Yoshi Yarn.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Are you saying you shouldn't even try to rescue a sinking ship ?


The _"ship is sinking"_, if you could even call it that, not specifically because of Iwata but because the company as a whole is stuck in the past. Their research team failed to properly analyze the trends, their designers made a system that's behind the times, their marketing team slept on the job and so on - Iwata is merely one cog in the company structure and he's not the sole man to blame for Wii U's shortcomings. At the same time, the company's exceeding expectations _(as per usual)_ in the handheld sector under his management, so this generation isn't a total catastrophy.

As far as the Nintendo Direct is concerned, I'm not sure what people are expecting - it's going to be another one of those _"we ain't got nothin', also Watch_Dogs got delayed, prease understand"_ sort of conferences - nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And I'm always up for some XXX, but you can't depend on Nintendo for everything.


we have gbatemp's hidden porn section for that


----------



## Tigran (Feb 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If Nintendo has to cut back any more, this will be Direct-to-DVD.
> 
> 
> And I'm always up for some XXX, but you can't depend on Nintendo for everything.


 

BUt... The Nintendo system -was- the only one to have uncut BMX XXX!


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 13, 2014)

I want new games for the U. Not ports: not rereleases: not N64 titles: new games. The 3DS world is of no concern to me; Nintendo handhelds have always done well. It's the console history that worries me. I know this might sound like a lot to ask, but... if they release any games for the U, will you PLEASE get them? Nintendo needs support; you might've noticed they're not doing well financially. The money you give them for their games would improve their financial state. inb4 Ninty's marketing sucks


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I want new games for the U. Not ports: not rereleases: not N64 titles: new games. The 3DS world is of no concern to me; Nintendo handhelds have always done well. It's the console history that worries me. I know this might sound like a lot to ask, but... if they release any games for the U, will you PLEASE get them? Nintendo needs support; you might've noticed they're not doing well financially. The money you give them for their games would improve their financial state. inb4 Ninty's marketing sucks


lol you realize there are only maybe 10 or 15 people on this forum that own a Wii U, right? The system has only sold about 5.7m units worldwide, so even guessing that 10 or 15 of them are on here might be a bit generous when considering the size of our active posting community. There just isn't really any interest in the Wii U. People don't want the same first party titles with whatever tweaks that they've been playing for 20+ years now. Plus, there's the issue of those such as myself not being able to get past the fact that Nintendo pretty much was all I played in my childhood, and anymore, I just can't bring myself to play it anymore. It isn't exciting. It's just kind of Nintendo games. Predictable, fun at times, but in the long run, not generally worth getting too excited for. Nintendo's consoles are no longer RPG machines like they were long ago. They certainly aren't a haven for shooters. There is no big, popular genre that really defines Nintendo, which may be another issue. They don't appeal to a specific crowd except for the brand loyalty bunch.

People just have to accept that the Wii U is going to end up like the Gamecube and the N64, being overshadowed probably by Sony, if past trends are going to hold true this generation, which seems likely since the Xbox One isn't appealing to the European market, and it definitely won't appeal to the Japanese market. Even Nintendo has clearly given up on the idea that they'll be able to turn the Wii U around based on what we've seen from them these past few weeks. After over a year, if your console still isn't selling worth a damn and there's nothing really drastic you can do to fix it (like they did when they relaunched the DS as the DSlite), you just kind of have to accept that it's probably going to toil away on the fringes of success, just surviving the best it can.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> lol you realize there are only maybe 10 or 15 people on this forum that own a Wii U, right? The system has only sold about 5.7m units worldwide, so even guessing that 10 or 15 of them are on here might be a bit generous when considering the size of our active posting community. There just isn't really any interest in the Wii U. People don't want the same first party titles with whatever tweaks that they've been playing for 20+ years now. Plus, there's the issue of those such as myself not being able to get past the fact that Nintendo pretty much was all I played in my childhood, and anymore, I just can't bring myself to play it anymore. It isn't exciting. It's just kind of Nintendo games. Predictable, fun at times, but in the long run, not generally worth getting too excited for. Nintendo's consoles are no longer RPG machines like they were long ago. They certainly aren't a haven for shooters. There is no big, popular genre that really defines Nintendo, which may be another issue. They don't appeal to a specific crowd except for the brand loyalty bunch.
> 
> People just have to accept that the Wii U is going to end up like the Gamecube and the N64, being overshadowed probably by Sony, if past trends are going to hold true this generation, which seems likely since the Xbox One isn't appealing to the European market, and it definitely won't appeal to the Japanese market. Even Nintendo has clearly given up on the idea that they'll be able to turn the Wii U around based on what we've seen from them these past few weeks. After over a year, if your console still isn't selling worth a damn and there's nothing really drastic you can do to fix it (like they did when they relaunched the DS as the DSlite), you just kind of have to accept that it's probably going to toil away on the fringes of success, just surviving the best it can.


 
ONLY 5.7 MILLION!?
Do you know how silly you are sounding right now Mr. Drake?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> ONLY 5.7 MILLION!?
> Do you know how silly you are sounding right now Mr. Drake?


In the worldwide market after about 14 months with no actual "next gen" competition yet? Yeah, 5.7 million is pretty abysmal, especially when you compare it to, as I've mentioned elsewhere, the fact that the PS4 has already sold 5.1 million consoles without even launching in Japan yet, in only a little over two months. Now, if the PS4 and Xbox One had both sold low numbers as well, one might not be able to say that 5.7 million is a bad number here. Unfortunately for Nintendo, people are really gravitating towards the competition.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The _"ship is sinking"_, if you could even call it that, not specifically because of Iwata but because the company as a whole is stuck in the past. Their research team failed to properly analyze the trends, their designers made a system that's behind the times, their marketing team slept on the job and so on - Iwata is merely one cog in the company structure and he's not the sole man to blame for Wii U's shortcomings. At the same time, the company's exceeding expectations _(as per usual)_ in the handheld sector under his management, so this generation isn't a total catastrophy.
> 
> As far as the Nintendo Direct is concerned, I'm not sure what people are expecting - it's going to be another one of those _"we ain't got nothin', also Watch_Dogs got delayed, prease understand"_ sort of conferences - nothing to get excited about.


 
This BUT Iwata is the Captain of that Sinking Ship. Nintendo NEED a WHOLE new crew or it will end worst than Titanic. 

This Direct will just be about the NDS Games on Wii U(Because the Wii U has no games it need some help of the successful NDS)
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros(Hopefully REAL gameplay like matches or something)
MAYBE MK8 & SSB Demos/Betas
Not Zelda U but some more about Hyrule Warriors 
Kirby 3DS
Yoshi Island 3DS
X?

But again where is the Third Party Support??!


----------



## Agent_Moler (Feb 13, 2014)

I predict we won't see anything exciting but instead a lot of footage for Donkey Kong and Mario Kart. If they show any new games it will be the indie games that are slated for release that IGN previewed earlier this week. In short, no surprises but just a few teases. I think Nintendo will continue to disappoint for the remainder of the year.  I wish they would just buy Capcom!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Why is that ?
> There were *LOTS* of calls for his resignation.
> Are all those people asinine too ?
> 
> ...


Is that in the same way as " *LOTS* " of people complaining about the gamepad?  I held a poll about that a month ago, but while admittedly there wasn't much of a turn-up, your vision wasn't shared.

Here...likewise. What is replacing him going to solve? And more importantly: WITH WHOM?
I'm not against replacing him, but I doubt anyone even knows a proper successor. Miyamoto would be a stupid idea because that'll mean he will has less time on working on games and I haven't heard anything what Reggie would do different. Oh, and the fact that he barely speaks Japanese is...kind of an issue in a Japanese company (you wouldn't expect the new chief of an US-firm to barely know English, right?).

Yes, they need to do things differently. And yes, it needs to be done soon. But it's not like he singlehandedly made the wiiu not sell well. So for now, I'm glad that he and some bigshots in the company have their paycheck reduced. It's not like they're going to starve from hunger, but I bet it WILL make them take a proper look at how things got to where they are.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 13, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Hoenn Confirmed.


Why everybody wants Hoenn now, when before the 3ds was released Gen 3 "was the worst Gen"?
Gen 1 and Gen 2 remakes were made because of the impossiblility of transfering from the GB/GBC games to the Gen 3 games.
If something, Wii U's Battle Revolution or Pokemon Z.

PD: Give us a new Metroid game, dammit!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Why everybody wants Hoenn now, when before the 3ds was released Gen 3 "was the worst Gen"?
> Gen 1 and Gen 2 remakes were made because of the impossiblility of transfering from the GB/GBC games to the Gen 3 games.
> If something, Wii U's Battle Revolution or Pokemon Z.
> 
> PD: Give us a new Metroid game, dammit!


 
I'm fairly sure more people considered Gen 3 the best gen.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> Why everybody wants Hoenn now, when before the 3ds was released Gen 3 "was the worst Gen"?
> Gen 1 and Gen 2 remakes were made because of the impossiblility of transfering from the GB/GBC games to the Gen 3 games.
> If something, Wii U's Battle Revolution or Pokemon Z.
> 
> PD: Give us a new Metroid game, dammit!


Hoenn was never the worst gen.
It was the gen that brought the best changes.
Battle rev on wii was terrible, a complete waste of my money.
But i'm looking forward to Pokemon Z


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 13, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> I'm fairly sure more people considered Gen 3 the best gen.


 
I always heard Gen 2 is the best gen, before and after HG/SS's launch...



Black-Ice said:


> Battle rev on wii was terrible, a complete waste of my money.
> But i'm looking forward to Pokemon Z


 
I'm referring about the game in which you can send your handheld game's Pokemon and play with them on the TV.
Like Stadium for Gen1, Stadium 2 for Gen2, Colloseum for Gen3, Battle Revolution for Gen4.
I want something on WiiU for Gen5 and Gen6.


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2014)

Only 10 to 15 on this forum who owns a Wii U eh? I find that hard to believe, considering how many vWii posts there have been and all that jazz.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2014)

This is going to be as long as the E3 2013 Direct BTW (Longest Direct)


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2014)

11pm WTF is this shit... kids cant stay up that late. ;O;


----------



## heartgold (Feb 13, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> This is going to be as long as the E3 2013 Direct BTW (Longest Direct)


Also, we are getting news for X, Bayo 2 and Smash bros. Platinum games, Monolith soft and Sakurai all retweeted the ND.

Both times Sakurai retweeted, we had new comers. So a new comer is expected. As have the other two and gotten new updates on the games.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 13, 2014)

I smell Metroid Prime 4, Majora's Mask 3D and Twilight Princess HD! (ok, not really, but still..)


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Also, we are getting news for X, Bayo 2 and Smash bros. Platinum games, Monolith soft and Sakurai all retweeted the ND.
> 
> Both times Sakurai retweeted, we had new comers. So a new comer is expected. As have the other two and gotten new updates on the games.


 
GOKU!!!
Scratch that:
SORA!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> and Twilight Princess HD! (ok, not really, but still..)


with the sumo parts DELETED


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 13, 2014)

Gah, Timezones...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Hoenn was never the worst gen.
> It was the gen that brought the best changes.
> Battle rev on wii was terrible, a complete waste of my money.
> But i'm looking forward to Pokemon Z


 
Battle Revolution on Wii is one of the Best Online Games on Wii if not the best. IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE A MAIN POKEMON GAME. It was to battle Online with your Pokemon from D/P/Pt and have Battles on 3D.

I spent A LOT of hours online on that game. And you can still find people to battle online on PBR.


----------



## dudenator (Feb 13, 2014)

2014 is gonna be the year of Yoshi. A new revamped Yoshi is gonna be confirmed for smash 4 and he will be carrying baby Mario. A new paper Mario with Yoshi at the forefront will be announced. And on top of that some x shit.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gah, Timezones...


 

11 PM here.... thou i'll still be awake


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Battle Revolution on Wii is one of the Best Online Games on Wii if not the best.


 
I'm not sure that's a crown worth wearing. Also it's not. The Conduit was better, the Call of Duty games were better, Mario Kart Wii was better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2014)

12:35 am here i won't be for much longer


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not sure that's a crown worth wearing. Also it's not. The Conduit was better, the Call of Duty games were better, Mario Kart Wii was better.


 
Mario Kart Wii Yes even with ALL the hacks it have online but The Conduit and CoD? LOL


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Mario Kart Wii Yes even with ALL the hacks it have online but The Conduit and CoD? LOL


 

Both had good online structures and were fun. What's your point?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Both had good online structures and were fun. What's your point?


 
Lag, Bad Connections, None playing.

Other Game that I forgot was Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I will faint from ecstasy if a new Advance Wars is announced. Pleaseeeee make it happen, Intelligent Systems.  Paper Mario and Fire Emblem already have their new 3DS entries.  And while I'd love for the Wii U to pickup steam, Intelligent Systems priority should be Nintendo's money making portable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Lag, Bad Connections, None playing.
> 
> Other Game that I forgot was Monster Hunter Tri.


 

When The Conduit first came out there were plenty of full games. Same with the CoDs. But Wii online communities die off like flies so now pretty much every online game is dead on it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When The Conduit first came out there were plenty of full games. Same with the CoDs. But Wii online communities die off like flies so now pretty much every online game is dead on it.


 
You can still play online in PBR and Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 13, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 11 PM here.... thou i'll still be awake


 

12:30 PM Here...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Battle Revolution on Wii is one of the Best Online Games on Wii if not the best. IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE A MAIN POKEMON GAME. It was to battle Online with your Pokemon from D/P/Pt and have Battles on 3D.
> 
> I spent A LOT of hours online on that game. And you can still find people to battle online on PBR.


Battle Revolution was easily one of the worst Wii games I've ever played - it resided on my HDD for whole 15 minutes. My lass, a Pokemon fan, actually bought it, played it once, went _"blerght"_ and ejected the disc - we gladly traded that in. It was nowhere near Pokemon Stadium and was generally meh. Waste of money, waste of bandwidth. 



EvilMakiPR said:


> You can still play online in PBR and Mario Kart Wii


Oh gee, two games, one of which being blerght! Now that's what I call an online community!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Battle Revolution was easily one of the worst Wii games I've ever played - it resided on my HDD for whole 15 minutes. My lass, a Pokemon fan, actually bought it, played it once, went _"blerght"_ and ejected the disc - we gladly traded that in. It was nowhere near Pokemon Stadium and was generally meh. Waste of money, waste of bandwidth.
> Oh gee, two games, one of which being blerght! Now that's what I call an online community!


 
At that moment not a Single Pokemon game had Random Wi-Fi Battles. And transferring all my Pokesav Pokemon to PBR was awesome and being able to battle online with them even better. Not to mention the customization to your character, The Event Pokemon you get from there to P/D/Pt like the Surfing Pikachu, etc. The Graphics, Colosseum, seeing the moves and Pokemon in 3D(A lot of Pokemon 3D Models were new and not to mention the new ones from Gen4 at that time).

Everything was awesome.


----------



## mkdms14 (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope we will hear something about Zelda WiiU or a Majora's Mask remake.(most likely not)  But more than likely it will be "New Yoshi Island for 3ds coming soon please be excited.  New Kirby game for 3ds which as already been released in Japan coming soon everywhere else please be excited.  Mario Kart WiiU coming this May, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze available end of this moth.  New Smash Bros for both WiiU and 3ds are coming around nicely unfortunately it is going to take a little more time before we can bring this product to you.  We hope to be able to share some new information with you soon.  Thank you."(Think of this entire phrase being delivered by Satoru Iwata)  To be honest this is probably all that will be mention there might be one or two surprises but that is probably all we will get.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Battle Revolution on Wii is one of the Best Online Games on Wii if not the best. IT WASN'T MEANT TO BE A MAIN POKEMON GAME. It was to battle Online with your Pokemon from D/P/Pt and have Battles on 3D.
> 
> I spent A LOT of hours online on that game. And you can still find people to battle online on PBR.


 
im a big Pokemon fan... but Battle Revolution is a very shit game. what aspect of it makes you think its any good?

it does nothing for as a game. it sold alot because it has the word Pokemon on it.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Feb 13, 2014)

maybe they can tell use when gateway version 2.0 is going to be released....


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> im a big Pokemon fan... but Battle Revolution is a very shit game. what aspect of it makes you think its any good?
> 
> it does nothing for as a game.


 
Pokemon Games doesnt always have to have a story(If any have had any good story). All I wanted was to battle Online and its what I got and I loved it and still play it. Not to mention all the other content the game have.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 13, 2014)

I still fucking want my Dragon Quest games for the 3DS. Seriously Nintendo, get that shit to us pronto!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope we get some useful information about when we should see more VC releases. c


----------



## fojacko (Feb 13, 2014)

I just want to know when MK8 is coming out, I need to know if i have enough time to buy a capture card so i can stream it.

Also hoping they announce something to do with the 3ds > WiiU connectivity they were talking about. (they were talking about that right? i wasn't just hallucinating?)


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully we have announcements that aren't Pokemon related for a change.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope a lot of juicy news will come out of this, not just elaborating more on games we already know a lot about. But since it's focused on Spring releases I'm not expecting much.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Battle Revolution was terrible... Just awful. I though it was going to be a great little addition to my piracy library but boy was I wrong.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 13, 2014)

now if there was a Pokemon game with a mini story like Colosseum/XD I'll be golden or maybe an update to bank allowing held items
 or even R/S remake I'll be happy


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> At that moment not a Single Pokemon game had Random Wi-Fi Battles. And transferring all my Pokesav Pokemon to PBR was awesome and being able to battle online with them even better. Not to mention the customization to your character, The Event Pokemon you get from there to P/D/Pt like the Surfing Pikachu, etc. The Graphics, Colosseum, seeing the moves and Pokemon in 3D(A lot of Pokemon 3D Models were new and not to mention the new ones from Gen4 at that time).
> 
> Everything was awesome.


See, this is the problem with PBR - it's not a game in an out of itself, it's an add-on to P/D/Plt. If you don't have the DS games or don't care for them, PBR doesn't have a lot to offer and keeping the golden rule that games should stand on their own two feet in mind, I can't really recommend PBR to anyone, Pokemon fan or otherwise. You mention 3D, but forget to mention that some of those models, especially Gen I ones look as if they were ripped straight out of Pokemon Stadium - they're just poor. You mention multiplayer, but you could play Pokemon online as is. At the end of the day, PBR was just an add-on that allowed you to do some battles in 3D and that's that, really. It may be enough for you, but most wouldn't treat that as enough material to justify the pricetag. I'm afraid that Metacritic agrees with me, both in the user score and the review score departments.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2014)

So the Nintendo Direct is going to be the same length as their E3 presentation.

Tune in today to find out just how many times Iwata can beg for understanding in 41 minutes.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So the Nintendo Direct is going to be the same length as their E3 presentation.
> 
> Tune in today to find out just how many times Iwata can beg for understanding in 41 minutes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Battle Revolution on Wii is one of the Best Online Games on Wii if not the best.


And that's why online gaming with a Nintendo console is horrible.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 13, 2014)

nintendo why you no capitalize on the success of minecraft to help wiiu ?

wiiu zelda dungeon craft
wiiu mario craft


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

Wii U/3DS maintenance taking place later today


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Wii U/3DS maintenance taking place later today


 
Hoenn confirmed


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> lol you realize there are only maybe 10 or 15 people on this forum that own a Wii U, right? The system has only sold about 5.7m units worldwide, so even guessing that 10 or 15 of them are on here might be a bit generous when considering the size of our active posting community. There just isn't really any interest in the Wii U. People don't want the same first party titles with whatever tweaks that they've been playing for 20+ years now. Plus, there's the issue of those such as myself not being able to get past the fact that Nintendo pretty much was all I played in my childhood, and anymore, I just can't bring myself to play it anymore. It isn't exciting. It's just kind of Nintendo games. Predictable, fun at times, but in the long run, not generally worth getting too excited for. Nintendo's consoles are no longer RPG machines like they were long ago. They certainly aren't a haven for shooters. There is no big, popular genre that really defines Nintendo, which may be another issue. They don't appeal to a specific crowd except for the brand loyalty bunch.
> 
> People just have to accept that the Wii U is going to end up like the Gamecube and the N64, being overshadowed probably by Sony, if past trends are going to hold true this generation, which seems likely since the Xbox One isn't appealing to the European market, and it definitely won't appeal to the Japanese market. Even Nintendo has clearly given up on the idea that they'll be able to turn the Wii U around based on what we've seen from them these past few weeks. After over a year, if your console still isn't selling worth a damn and there's nothing really drastic you can do to fix it (like they did when they relaunched the DS as the DSlite), you just kind of have to accept that it's probably going to toil away on the fringes of success, just surviving the best it can.


 
How can you think I'm being funny? Did you even read what you said? Sales are abysmal: that's depressing. No interest in the U: depressing. People don't want Mario games:  depressing. It appears the brand loyalty bunch isn't being so loyal: some for financial reasons; others because of personal reasons. I guess I'm not willing to accept that the U will do as poorly as the N64, the GameCube, and the Wii. And, they can't market the U as a system for hardcore players; nobody wants to play Mario, which is essentially a kids game. (Hardcore being a word that gets thrown around and consequently means shit.) 

Has Nintendo ever appealed to a specific crowd? Oh right: gamers. Real specific. Be it play time of 3 times a week for 2 hours or nightly 6 hour runs; Nintendo appeals to them. What you mean is that they don't appeal to them as much anymore, a trend we saw emerge in the N64 days, nearly a decade ago, and has since grown worse. And no amount of marketing Nintendo does will fix this.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 13, 2014)

Issac said:


> Only 10 to 15 on this forum who owns a Wii U eh? I find that hard to believe, considering how many vWii posts there have been and all that jazz.


 
let's figure out
*starts a poll


----------



## Zanark11 (Feb 13, 2014)

My dream is Inazuma Eleven GO! and a Mario Strikers 3DS version to USA , but Kirby would be very nice!! =D


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 13, 2014)

I predict a brand new character announcement (or 2) for Smash (not a returning veteran)
More news on MK8
Update on Hyrule Warriors
Update on that Yosh yarn game

and various release dates.


Would love to see something way out of left field, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 13, 2014)

Pokemon Z is a Wii U game.  Calling it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> Pokemon Z is a Wii U game. Calling it.


The backlash would be too great.
Maybe a spin off, but they wouldn't simply slap the main series onto a console, if so, definitely not the Wii U


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 13, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> Starting soon!



Embedding is disabled for that btw.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 13, 2014)

I´m the only one expecting a new Rhythm Heaven game?.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 13, 2014)

I would never forgive Nintendo if Z is on a console.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I would never forgive Nintendo if Z is on a console.


Now announcing ... Pokemon X2 and Pokemon Y2 for the Wii u.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2014)

what i saw so far

kirby 3DS
yoshi


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2014)

You missed that Mac is in SSB4?


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 13, 2014)

Zanark11 said:


> My dream is Inazuma Eleven GO! and a Mario Strikers 3DS version to USA , but Kirby would be very nice!! =D


 
IEGO would be announced on a Spring/Summer Nintendo Direct, just like IE3 Lightning Bolt/Bomb Blast last year...


----------



## GBA rocks (Feb 13, 2014)

Submarines! 
Baseball "feelings" (?!?!?)!

Exciting!


...


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 13, 2014)

Pokemon Puzzle Challenge-Link 3DS version announced...
WHY?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Enough of the 3DS, can we not get on with Wii U news for once? It's anathema to me.


Direct (and better) stream


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 13, 2014)

INAZUMA ELEVEN FOR AMERICA!
It's 1-2-3 or only the first game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Too much f***ing 3DS news, can't we have damned Wii U info for once?


----------



## orcid (Feb 13, 2014)

The yoshi 3DS looks great.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

This is horseshit, we were told Wii U news, we never got said news.


----------



## orcid (Feb 13, 2014)

Great title selection in NES Remix 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

GBA games on Wii U in spring! And Project X!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2014)

Koopalings took over that race.


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 13, 2014)

Me watching the new Nintendo direct:
OMG PROJECT X PROJECT X OMG OMG!!!1!1!

...

NO RELEASE DATE!?!?!? BULLSHIT


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2014)

that was fucking shit.


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 13, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> that was fucking shit.


 
What did you expect?
Getting something delivered DIRECTLY TO YOU?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2014)

Bullshit
Not even a release on X
no new announcements except for a bullshit indie game.
What a waste of time.


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 13, 2014)

Somebody needs to make a "HUGE SUCCEEDED" meme like right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Same shit, different pile. Some games look cool, but the presentation, I mean, what the actual hell was that?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> What did you expect?
> Getting something delivered DIRECTLY TO YOU?


 
no good games where i can download DIRECTLY TO MY CONSOLE.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

If you have a 3DS there were some good news for you. If you have a Wii U....LOL


----------



## orcid (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a little bit disappointed that there was no new announcement of a Wii U full price game, but I am very hyped for X (and of course Mario Kart).


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> If you have a 3DS there were some good news for you. If you have a Wii U....LOL


 

No shit. That was more anticlimactic than a failed orgasm. 95% 3DS and 5% Wii U, and they said they'd be focusing on both, which they didn't do. The last five minutes to showcase them is bullshit. I couldn't give a crap about the 3DS anymore.


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 13, 2014)

So now instead of just asking 5€ for NES games they are going to release more remix titles. OK I got the idea for first one to someone buy it with nostalgia glasses but are they really going to charge another 10€ out of another one? 

And Bayonetta 2 still doesn't have release date :\


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


 

Basically sums almost every Nintendo Direct to date.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2014)

Overcritical much?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Overcritical much?


 

Could you elaborate? I myself, am disappointed at this ND. Why? One, I don't have a 3DS, nor do I plan on getting one for a long time, if ever, and the direct was 95% focused on said console. The Wii U, which I own, had little new information and was rehashed on what we already knew, why only five minutes, why not ten or fifteen. I couldn't watch it all the way because of how much it focused on the 3DS.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2014)

Man...nintendo sure is retro-ing up the place. Even harder than they usually do, I mean.

I didn't expect much wiiu news but instead of that, we got...NES remix 2. Guys...really? I know it's easy money, but this thing isn't going to sell consoles. 


Yeah, yeah...mario kart, Bayonetta 2 and X (if that's even the definite name) look cool...but I fear the latter two will come too late to draw in people...


----------



## ßleck (Feb 13, 2014)

That's it? Oh Nintendo...



Spoiler: WARNING! Spoilers inside!










[





Spoiler: WARNING! Spoilers inside!



/spoiler]


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Booooring


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No shit. That was more anticlimactic than a failed orgasm. 95% 3DS and 5% Wii U, and they said they'd be focusing on both, which they didn't do. The last five minutes to showcase them is bullshit. I couldn't give a crap about the 3DS anymore.


Considering what the Wii U is worth right now, even making it into the nintendo direct is a huge leap forward


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 13, 2014)

Honestly, I'm fairly happy about this ND.  It was the first time we have heard anything about X in a while, and the first time we have seen new footage in forever.  I'm also a lot more convinced now that it may be an MMO from the way that the other characters move, and the fact that they have names like player2 instead of character names.  While we may not have gotten a hard release date, I'm still super excited about new X news.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Feb 13, 2014)

It will be the same crap they've been babbling on about for the past 6 months ...nothing new!!! We'll maybe a confirmed release date for xxx title??


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Could you elaborate? I myself, am disappointed at this ND. Why? One, I don't have a 3DS, nor do I plan on getting one for a long time, if ever, and the direct was 95% focused on said console. The Wii U, which I own, had little new information and was rehashed on what we already knew, why only five minutes, why not ten or fifteen. I couldn't watch it all the way because of how much it focused on the 3DS.


 
Well, given to how the 3DS is a huge success and they sell like cake while the Wii U is well... struggling. It's normal for them to focus on the 3DS since it's what the majority of the people who'll watch the direct own.

And well, I should get online on the eshop right away to download some crap. =O


----------



## Zanark11 (Feb 13, 2014)

ultimatetemper said:


> IEGO would be announced on a Spring/Summer Nintendo Direct, just like IE3 Lightning Bolt/Bomb Blast last year...


 
But you saw Inazuma Eleven ( I think it is the compilation) will come to USA
Man, I'm very happy =D


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 13, 2014)

Iwata, during your next Nintendo Direct just tell the truth and admit the WiiU is dead, the offerings for it were yawnworthy.

I did like the little Mac announcement for SSB, but no release date still, Nintendo, please break this over decade long cycle of constant delays and no timely announced launch dates.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, given to how the 3DS is a huge success and they sell like cake while the Wii U is well... struggling. It's normal for them to focus on the 3DS since it's what the majority of the people who'll watch the direct own.
> 
> And well, I should get online on the eshop right away to download some crap. =O


 

But shouldn't they be trying to emphasize a little more on the Wii U if they want it to sell instead of not focusing on it? I don't see the logic at all, it's in a dire situation and they're the only ones who can do something about it, but they don't. Good Nintendo Direct be damned.





Black-Ice said:


> Considering what the Wii U is worth right now, even making it into the nintendo direct is a huge leap forward


 
Well, I guess that's true, but it didn't feel like it was enough.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> If you have a Wii U....LOL





orcid said:


> I am a little bit disappointed that there was no new announcement of a Wii U full price game


 
What you aren't hyped by the new *8 bit* eShop games for the HD Wii U ?

Shovel Knight.





1001 Spikes






Obviously this terrible shit probably runs *better* on the Wii than Wii U.
Certainly more suited to a 3DS.

Nobody cares about the Wii U anymore.


----------



## XDel (Feb 13, 2014)

For a first of the year line up... not underwhelming over all. NES Remix 2 looks enticing to me!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2014)

Let me go ahead and make a petition right now for the games to be release broken like some other big devs/pubs are doing.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

And People call the PS4 the IndieStation. At least on the PS4 are in HD and-or 3D/2.5D. And WAY better Indie games and Free Games. Like OUTLAST, Planetsite 2, DC, and more and more


----------



## Harsky (Feb 13, 2014)

GBA games on the Wii U and not 3DS. And Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island instead of the SNES version? I'm all for more choices on the Wii U but this is ridiculous. Hard to believe GBA games was announced this time last year but it's only started to get released this Spring.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2014)

Harsky said:


> GBA games on the Wii U and not 3DS. And Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island instead of the SNES version? I'm all for more choices on the Wii U but this is ridiculous. Hard to believe GBA games was announced this time last year but it's only started to get released this Spring.


 

I'm thinking that the Super FX is licensed to Argonaut Software and has issues with Nintendo using it or something, but if the Wii can emulate the chip via hacking, the Wii U can with ease I'm sure. The GBA version is pretty poor compared to the Snes in terms of sound (it's worse) and Yoshi's voice when he hovers.


----------



## mkdms14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I hate it when I am right I guessed all the games they would show minus a few new ones that they showed.  Honestly it was not a very good Nintendo Direct.  Why not bring gba titles to the 3ds eshop? It makes more sense than taking classics games that where meant to be played on a small screen and blow them up to a size where everything will look pixelated.  Although I am really looking forward to the new "X" game and Mario Kart but where is Zelda WiiU?  Oh I also forgot Smash Bros and Donkey Kong look good as well.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 13, 2014)

Harsky said:


> GBA games on the Wii U and not 3DS.


Turns out both the new Wii U games (Shovel Knight, 1001 spikes) are coming out for the 3DS too.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo...es-forecast-by-70.360729/page-21#post-4916474


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

This Nintendo Direct just confirmed that there are no games for the Wii U. There were no NEW announcements. Just some crap Retro and 8Bit games. And really GBA Games on...Wii U? I bet they wont even put an effort to make them in HD. If anywhere the GBA VC should have been is in the 3DS not the Wii U. Wii U need BIG AAA Games not this crappy stuff.

X & SSB doesn't even have a Release Date yet. Mario Kart 8 is the only good thing coming anytime soon and is in May which is in 3 months! What will the Wii U have in that period of time? 

Anyway as a 3DS(2DS) owner this Nintendo Direct was awesome and as a exWii U owner I'm happy that I sold it!


----------



## Harsky (Feb 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm thinking that the Super FX is licensed to Argonaut Software and has issues with Nintendo using it or something, but if the Wii can emulate the chip via hacking, the Wii U can with ease I'm sure. The GBA version is pretty poor compared to the Snes in terms of sound (it's worse) and Yoshi's voice when he hovers.


 
Ah, that would explain the lack of Starfox on the VC. Then again, after playing it on the Snes emulator for the Wii a few months ago, I can tell the game hasn't aged that well.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 13, 2014)

Already mentioned by some, but GBA game on Wii U VC? I think gamers will be much appreciated if it is also on 3DS. Nintendo, it is long enough for rewarding those with Ambassador status. Time to show some love for rest of your 3DS gamers, ja?

Overall this direct is more tuned to 3DS than Wii U.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, on the Japanese side, Bahamut Lagoon, Marvelous Mouhitotsu no Takarajima (first time this gets ever re-released outside of the Super Famicom 1996 release: maybe a hint for future late SNES releases to come and better SFC emulation?) and Zelda III.
Everywhere else... *cricket sounds*
While VC enjoys some success in Japan, Nintendo's handling of the VC overseas overall is... shameful.

Also, no Zelda Wii U/Miyamoto's secret hyper ultra Wii U IP/Dragon Quest X localization/Taiko no Tatsujin Wii U localization (obviously with different song sets like with the PS2 version) yet? What are they thinking? Those could fill the release gaps quite well.
Even Wii/GC games being re-issued on Wii U could do wonders..
And keeping 3DS GBA VC ambassador-exclusive is a stupid idea. Let them have those 10 games, but you could release other ones..

And then there are some 3DS RPGs that haven't been localized yet (Beyond the Labyrinth, One Piece RED, Digimon, Little Battler eXperience, that unused US trademark for Youkai Watch, Gyrozetter and Gaist Crusher and Lost Planet 3DS who crashed and burned in Japan and shouldn't be a hassle to license from Capcom/SE (like Lufia DS which bombed in Japan thus SE was more willing to let Natsume (a low profile publisher!) localize and publish it), Metal Max 4 and then some...)
What are they really waiting for?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 14, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Taiko no Tatsujin Wii U localization (obviously with different song sets like with the PS2 version) yet? What are they thinking?


Taiko PS2 in US flopped. Most gamers here in the west much prefer Guitar Hero and/or Rock Band. That's why you don't see anymore Taiko game in the west.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 14, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> Well, on the Japanese side, Bahamut Lagoon, Marvelous Mouhitotsu no Takarajima (first time this gets ever re-released outside of the Super Famicom 1996 release: maybe a hint for future late SNES releases to come and better SFC emulation?) and Zelda III.
> Everywhere else... *cricket sounds*
> While VC enjoys some success in Japan, Nintendo's handling of the VC overseas overall is... shameful.
> 
> ...


 
The thing is that who can justified buying a console for $300 to play Retro and 8-Bit games? Even if the games are from GBA, SNES, NES or any legendary console of the past.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 14, 2014)

Now that Guitar Hero and Rock Band are more or less dead, they could consider it.
After all, Nintendo did release Taiko games, with a Donkey Kong skin, to pally the problem of the GC library being weak at the time.

And nope, the VC isn't a system seller by any means (nor are the PS2 Classics, or the HD remasters, as an analogy). But they help to flesh out the library and make the gaps between releases more bearable for someone who already owns the console.
My point is, they're handling it in an extremely poor way.
And then there's the new software drought.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 14, 2014)

No GBA Games on the 3DS. Well, that's not interesting at all. Only one I am looking forward to is Mario Kart 8. Not waiting that long for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.


----------



## hhs (Feb 14, 2014)

No Advance Wars for 3ds
No Smash date
No Zelda news at all
No SMTxFE anything
No Metroid
No AAA budgeted new IPs
Games I could run on a cell phone on the system that stays home and launched at $350.

Nintendo Direct into the trash


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 14, 2014)

This is the reaction of the people when they found out that the GBA Games are coming to Wii U and not 3DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2014)

Zanark11 said:


> But you saw Inazuma Eleven ( I think it is the compilation) will come to USA
> Man, I'm very happy =D


It isn't the compilation.
What will reach the US is the first DS game slightly enhanced for the 3DS. Same as the european version that was just put on the eshop. It is not the compilation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Already mentioned by some, but GBA game on Wii U VC? I think gamers will be much appreciated if it is also on 3DS. Nintendo, it is long enough for rewarding those with Ambassador status. Time to show some love for rest of your 3DS gamers, ja?
> 
> Overall this direct is more tuned to 3DS than Wii U.


 

The reasoning is baffling, but I think the ambassador program ruined the 3DS' chance since Nintendo said (I thought) there never would be GBA games on there. That said, I don't even have a 3DS, but a Wii U, so I can get games I missed out on.

And for those who are upset at the decision of GBA on Wii U, heh, now they know how it feels.





Harsky said:


> Ah, that would explain the lack of Starfox on the VC. Then again, after playing it on the Snes emulator for the Wii a few months ago, I can tell the game hasn't aged that well.


 
Yup, I'm thinking it's a licensing issue.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The thing is that who can justified buying a console for $300 to play Retro and 8-Bit games? Even if the games are from GBA, SNES, NES or any legendary console of the past.


 

I'm definitely not satisfied with how ol' Ninty is handling the Wii U situation either, but it's not like the Wii U has NOTHING but Virtual Console and retro-styled indie games, silly! 

And while we're on the subject, you can't deny that Virtual Console has made a lot of old classics accessible again. To a lot of folks, it's more convenient than tracking down a physical copy, certainly! I bought Super Metroid on the eShop for $8.00, but it's not uncommon for folks to pony up $25+ for a physical copy!

Also _also_, a lot of indie games are splendid titles! Trivializing them simply because of their aesthetic is very questionable 

Cheer up! The Wii U situation sucks, but so long as you've got one, you might as well play!


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 14, 2014)

Nintendo Direct link:  http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/02-13-2014/#/video-ndirect

Is Child of Light a new Wii U exclusive ?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 14, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, this is more like Nintendo in-direct since I'm getting the news of whatever interesting stuff there may be from other sources.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 14, 2014)

fuckin hell . that was the same as every other ND in a different order with the same games with different trailers. OMFG , Ninty aint happy enough with others bangin nails into the WiiUs coffin they joining in the massacre.  They have just gotten really old really fast and i hate to say it , but its like fukkin groundhog day.. each gen same games fuck my life im gonna buy a xbone at this rate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> fuckin hell . that was the same as every other ND in a different order with the same games with different trailers. OMFG , Ninty aint happy enough with others bangin nails into the WiiUs coffin they joining in the massacre. They have just gotten really old really fast and i hate to say it , but its like fukkin groundhog day.. each gen same games fuck my life im gonna buy a xbone at this rate.


 

You want to buy an XBoner with a Kinect, er, PornCam?


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah man why the fuk not.. sick of this soft anime porn crap.,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2014)

Just accept the Wii U is dead. Buy a 3DS and enjoy that.

But really, GBA games on the Wii U and not the 3DS? I just don't get it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> yeah man why the fuk not.. sick of this soft anime porn crap.,


 

ROFL, oh you 



Guild McCommunist said:


> Just accept the Wii U is dead. Buy a 3DS and enjoy that.
> 
> 
> But really, GBA games on the Wii U and not the 3DS? I just don't get it.


 
We need a Jackie Chan equivalent meme for Nintendo logic. You want me to buy a 3DS? I've owned one twice and sold it both times. I don't want to get another one, thank you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2014)

hhs said:


> No Advance Wars for 3ds
> No Smash date
> No Zelda news at all
> No SMTxFE anything
> ...


 

To be fair there's never any indication for a new Advance Wars or Metroid. And the Zelda game is still just an eventual thing, not really announced.

Also SMTxFE is basically vaporware at this point.

Also "Nintendo" and "new IPs" don't mix.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just accept the Wii U is dead. Buy a 3DS and enjoy that.
> 
> But really, GBA games on the Wii U and not the 3DS? I just don't get it.


Because it doesn't matter what they do on the 3DS. It already is guaranteed to outsell the Vita, so minimal effort is required to maintain their lead. That makes it so that they can also maintain their promise to compromise potential sales because of their Ambassador "nobody else will ever get GBA VC games on the 3DS" thing. Essentially, Nintendo is so confident in their handheld, they can make stupid ass decisions and can be reasonably assured that it will do nothing to stunt 3DS sales. Of course, moves like this don't encourage more sales either for the 3DS or Wii U.

Regardless, from what I'm aware of, the Wii U Virtual Console selection is still exceptionally lacking when compared to what the Wii had after the same amount of release time. Adding more consoles like the NDS and GBA that they'll still barely add any games for doesn't seem like a very big deal in the long run.


----------



## boomario (Feb 14, 2014)

The only hope for Nintendo in my opinion is e3, if nothing extremely great (actually, decent titles) doesn't appear, that will be definitely the end for wii u.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also SMTxFE is basically vaporware at this point.
> 
> Also "Nintendo" and "new IPs" don't mix.


 

So many unfortunate truths! My heart can't take it! 
(Not without Prilosec, at least)

While hype is fun, a lot of poor folks are really set themselves up for disappointment when Nintendo Directs are announced. Passion is good, excitement is good, but hoping for spontaneous left-fielders always seems to end in a letdown, time and time again


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Because it doesn't matter what they do on the 3DS. It already is guaranteed to outsell the Vita, so minimal effort is required to maintain their lead. That makes it so that they can also maintain their promise to compromise potential sales because of their Ambassador "nobody else will ever get GBA VC games on the 3DS" thing. Essentially, Nintendo is so confident in their handheld, they can make stupid ass decisions and can be reasonably assured that it will do nothing to stunt 3DS sales. Of course, moves like this don't encourage more sales either for the 3DS or Wii U.
> 
> Regardless, from what I'm aware of, the Wii U Virtual Console selection is still exceptionally lacking when compared to what the Wii had after the same amount of release time. Adding more consoles like the NDS and GBA that they'll still barely add any games for doesn't seem like a very big deal in the long run.


 

It's pretty damn lacking, not as bad as the 3DS's selection, but bad nonetheless. In fact, I don't even know why I hope to see good releases on there.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Is Child of Light a new Wii U exclusive ?


 

Naww, it's multiplatform.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 14, 2014)

geoflcl said:


> I'm definitely not satisfied with how ol' Ninty is handling the Wii U situation either, but it's not like the Wii U has NOTHING but Virtual Console and retro-styled indie games, silly!
> 
> And while we're on the subject, you can't deny that Virtual Console has made a lot of old classics accessible again. To a lot of folks, it's more convenient than tracking down a physical copy, certainly! I bought Super Metroid on the eShop for $8.00, but it's not uncommon for folks to pony up $25+ for a physical copy!
> 
> ...


 
You call those Indie Games good games? And people call the PS4 the IndieStation(Which have a lot better looking Indie Games like OUTLAST, Resogun, Contrast, etc. Also Real Free-to-Play Games)

I'm not saying the Wii U is only for Crappy  Indie games cuz I played Pikmin 3, SM3DW, WWHD, etc but it only has a few good games and 0 Third Party AAA titles. Even Watch Dogs got delayed. Damn not even PS3/Xbox360 games are releasing on Wii U like Lightning Returns, Dark Souls 2, etc. Whowill want to buy a $300 Console to play GBA games? Not even OUYA is worth it. 

The 3DS is the way to go for Nintendo games.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2014)

Was anything announced that is worth getting excited about?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You call those Indie Games good games?


 

I haven't played them! Have you?  You're really missing out on lots of nifty games if you're so quick to dismiss them because they look retro  Very silly! Why not keep an open mind and see if we enjoy what we're getting? 

Also, for what it's worth, it's not as easy as people think to pull of a nice retro aesthetic. Setting your own limitations and making it look good takes true skill and shouldn't be dismissed! Shovel Knight, for instance, really nails that "NES Sunsoft/Capcom" vibe with its visuals. Very commendable!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You call those Indie Games good games? And people call the PS4 the IndieStation(Which have a lot better looking Indie Games like OUTLAST, Resogun, Contrast, etc. Also Real Free-to-Play Games)
> 
> I'm not saying the Wii U is only for Crappy  Indie games cuz I played Pikmin 3, SM3DW, WWHD, etc but it only has a few good games and 0 Third Party AAA titles. Even Watch Dogs got delayed. Damn not even PS3/Xbox360 games are releasing on Wii U like Lightning Returns, Dark Souls 2, etc. Whowill want to buy a $300 Console to play GBA games? Not even OUYA is worth it.
> 
> The 3DS is the way to go for Nintendo games.


 

Lightning Returns? Final Fantasy hasn't been good in years.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Lightning Returns? Final Fantasy hasn't been good in years.


Lightning Returns is surprisingly decent. It has actual exploration again, freedom to do main quests or side questing, as well as a pretty solid battle system. All in all, a lot of the problems from XIII have been completely taken care of in XIII-3. The story is still convoluted and ridiculous with how much explaining is required (there is seriously a never ending stream of commentary between Lightning and Hope), but all in all, it's a good step in the right direction.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Why is that ?
> There were *LOTS* of calls for his resignation.
> Are all those people asinine too ?
> 
> ...


 
You forgot to put a picture of yourself in that list of"Epic Catastrophes". In all honesty, bitches be trippin'...


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 14, 2014)

This is shaping up to be an awesome year, you lots are just impatient.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Hope


 
Fucking dropped right there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

DaggerV said:


> This is shaping up to be an awesome year, you lots are just impatient.


 

For 3DS yes, for Wii U, that's hard to determine


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2014)

I honestly don't see any games I want for 3DS this year. Maybe Kirby. Ehh to SSB.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 14, 2014)

> Also SMTxFE is basically vaporware at this point.


 
Nah, I wouldn't think so. Just because you don't hear about a title, doesn't mean it isn't in development. In fact, that's what was said about the Persona 3DS game. It was announced that the Persona team was working on a Persona 3DS title when the 3DS was shown off all the way back in 2010 I believe, and we didn't hear anything about it until last year. I don't know what team is working on the crossover at Atlus, but there's precedent with the SMT series, so I wouldn't call the title dead. Unless, something was said and I missed it?

Either way, I enjoyed the presentation. I keep saying that I'm not going to get Tropical Freeze, but every time I look at it my wallet inches towards the edges of my pocket. Seeing Little Mac was pretty cool, too. Though I wasn't too big on seeing all of the Koopa Kids. To each his own, but I've never liked those kids.

And I love Mario Golf....so I'm pretty excited about that, as well. Which reminds me, I recently bought Hot Shots Golf for the Vita. I haven't played it yet, but I'm suuuuper excited to.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fucking dropped right there.


To be fair, a lot of the names are kind of shitty, but they've maintained since the super shitty XIII, so there wasn't a lot that could be done while staying in the same world with the same main protagonist. Regardless, Final Fantasy is making a very reasonable move towards a total action RPG system. With XV, hopefully all the kinks of the past, oh, decade or so, are finally worked out. That, and as long as XV doesn't have a super terrible story, I'll be content.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be fair, a lot of the names are kind of shitty, but they've maintained since the super shitty XIII, so there wasn't a lot that could be done while staying in the same world with the same main protagonist. Regardless, Final Fantasy is making a very reasonable move towards a total action RPG system. With XV, hopefully all the kinks of the past, oh, decade or so, are finally worked out. That, and as long as XV doesn't have a super terrible story, I'll be content.


 

It's not really the name it's just that he's a horrific character.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2014)

Disappointment after a Nintendo Direct? Unfulfilled hype? Unanswered questions? Despair and rage?

Color me shocked.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's not really the name it's just that he's a horrific character.


Oh, well, yeah. He is pretty much just giving you information though through Lightning Returns. You don't actually have to deal with his terrible character itself more than just his voice telling you about all the miscellaneous things you would otherwise have to practically read a book on.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Was anything announced that is worth getting excited about?


nope pretty much a shithouse of a direct


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You all predict something of worth to come out of this Direct?
> I am going with the one directive given to this being "just don't say how much we suck right now, this may mean waffling about not a lot for the duration and some vague allusions to future promise/potential".


 
100% right !




Ryukouki said:


> Meh, not really interested in the 3DS at this point. I need to see something big happen.


I guess you didn't like 90% of this ND.




heartgold said:


> Expecting no less than....
> Zelda Majora's Mask 3D
> Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes
> Metroid U/ 3D
> Zelda U



score:  0/4


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope pretty much a shithouse of a direct


Just looked at the games announced. Looks like my 3DS will continue collecting dust.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be fair, a lot of the names are kind of shitty, but they've maintained since the super shitty XIII, so there wasn't a lot that could be done while staying in the same world with the same main protagonist. Regardless, Final Fantasy is making a very reasonable move towards a total action RPG system. With XV, hopefully all the kinks of the past, oh, decade or so, are finally worked out. That, and as long as XV doesn't have a super terrible story, I'll be content.


 
I think the problem was with the character and not the name per se. z.z
Well, I didn't like any of the FFXIII games, I tried them but ugh... Couldn't really enjoy them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Just looked at the games announced. Looks like my 3DS will continue collecting dust.


 

So glad I decided to sell my 3DS, it just doesn't interest me anymore, like, at all. Nothing about its games will persuade me to get one again either,


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Just looked at the games announced. Looks like my 3DS will continue collecting dust.


next month yoshi island is out so mine will get some use with that...for a week or 2 than it's back on the shelf 

i'd love to be able to play RF4 but cos some idiot in japan decided to keep the outdated backward region codes...so i can't!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 14, 2014)

Well at least we are getting NES Remix 2 with an awesome games list this time. I loved the concept of the first one, but most of the games picked werenobodies first choice, thats for sure. Day 1 for sure.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> So glad I decided to sell my 3DS, it just doesn't interest me anymore, like, at all. Nothing about its games will persuade me to get one again either,


Ditto. Honestly, when I say the Vita is better in terms of handhelds, it's legitimate criticism of the 3DS. The Vita has access to the best PSP games, some of the best PS1 games, great indie games, and has some really stellar games itself with more coming. It's like what the 3DS could be if Nintendo paid attention to their Virtual Console, or if they cared to secure third party support. Unfortunately, a lot of people don't seem to realize this and blindly buy into the 3DS, despite the fact that Nintendo's release schedule has so many blank spots that there is really nothing to do with it most of the time.

In the handheld console war, Sony has legitimately gotten shafted by brand loyalty. It's encouraging to know that, at the least, the PSP made a pretty great recovery in Japan and got some of the sales it also deserved (hell, I think it's still selling decently over there).

Of course, Sony isn't entirely without blame. Their marketing for the Vita is as nonexistent as Nintendo's marketing in general. Most people don't know why they should like a Vita because, unlike with Nintendo consoles, you don't automatically know the general selection of games that will be available for it. As well, despite the fact that it can be understood why they're so high, the memory card prices are a real turn off for most people. Even I don't really want to invest in getting a card bigger than the 8GB one I have, despite the fact that it's not big enough for me to accommodate all of the games I would like to . Their pricing for their cards also follows no logical pricing in that you don't pay any less per GB at higher numbers than you do at lower numbers. I'm hoping that, if the Slim starts selling well, that perhaps, just maybe, memory card prices will start becoming more realistic, thus making the Vita more accessible for the average consumer.

Regardless, I'm sure the Vita will end up like the PSP in that it will kinda skirt by for most of its life, and will proceed to do well in Japan long after most thought it was dead.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if you guys are just picky about games. I've had a new game to play every month of last year for the 3DS. I can't say the same for WiiU though due to not owning one. 

Same was true for PSP and DS when I had those.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2014)

DaggerV said:


> I'm starting to wonder if you guys are just picky about games. I've had a new game to play every month of last year for the 3DS. I can't say the same for WiiU though due to not owning one.
> 
> Same was true for PSP and DS when I had those.


Not really picky. Just not interested.
I think the Vita has more games that interest me for this year.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ditto. Honestly, when I say the Vita is better in terms of handhelds, it's legitimate criticism of the 3DS. The Vita has access to the best PSP games, some of the best PS1 games, great indie games, and has some really stellar games itself with more coming. It's like what the 3DS could be if Nintendo paid attention to their Virtual Console, or if they cared to secure third party support. Unfortunately, a lot of people don't seem to realize this and blindly buy into the 3DS, despite the fact that Nintendo's release schedule has so many blank spots that there is really nothing to do with it most of the time.
> 
> In the handheld console war, Sony has legitimately gotten shafted by brand loyalty. It's encouraging to know that, at the least, the PSP made a pretty great recovery in Japan and got some of the sales it also deserved (hell, I think it's still selling decently over there).
> 
> ...


 

If the PS Vita ever gets hacked (non PSP mode, but full kernel access to more powerful emulation would be mighty nice), maybe, just maybe, but as for now, I'm on the fence, well that, and I found my old DS Lite and still works, now that's a handheld I enjoyed a lot, and still do, I liked the game a lot more on there than I do the 3DS   But for sure, the memory card prices for the Vita are astronomically high and I can't justify it, but with the PS Vita Slim, that might help curtail the pricing a bit.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Feb 14, 2014)

I use my 3DS more then any console i own....such a awesome system probably my favorite handheld ever.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 14, 2014)

they mentioned the release date of all the games they shown (or at least the year), except for Monolith Soft's X
I hope it's not pushed back to 2015


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 14, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> they mentioned the release date of all the games they shown (or at least the year), except for Monolith Soft's X
> I hope it's not pushed back to 2015


I just hope X is good.  If it takes extra time to ensure it's quality, then take it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 14, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I just hope X is good. If it takes extra time to ensure it's quality, then take it.


totally, I prefer to wait for a good game rather than play right now a shitty one


----------



## Zanark11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> It isn't the compilation.
> What will reach the US is the first DS game slightly enhanced for the 3DS. Same as the european version that was just put on the eshop. It is not the compilation.


 
I saw that,and it is a just the beginning, I hope. I'm a little worried with the sells because I played the JP and EU versions but I will buy, and some of us that like Inazuma will not buy a game that you already played, it was better if was tha compilation, hope to Nintendo and L5 to bring all IE classic and IE GO! Games for 3DS to USA


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2014)

Zanark11 said:


> I saw that,and it is a just the beginning, I hope. I'm a little worried with the sells because I played the JP and EU versions but I will buy, and some of us that like Inazuma will not buy a game that you already played, it was better if was tha compilation, hope to Nintendo and L5 to bring all IE classic and IE GO! Games for 3DS to USA


 
The thing is, Inazuma Eleven has been released as an early series in Europe, it wouldn't make sense of be very fair of them to suddenly release the compilation with all the games of the first series. If they do release them in the US, at most it'll be like in Europe and you'll need to wait a year for the next one.

Seeing as Team Ogre just got released over here this week, I'm guessing that Inazuma Go will prolly be announced over here sometime later this year, probably during Summer. I also dunno for sure, but I think that Inazuma Eleven will only be digital over there (since the one they put up on the eshop over here was the enhanced version and it's price was really low, being only 17€ (something around 23$). It's a good thing that the game got released there, but don't expect too much so soon.


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty dammed worthless Nintendo 3DS Direct.


----------



## Zanark11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> The thing is, Inazuma Eleven has been released as an early series in Europe, it wouldn't make sense of be very fair of them to suddenly release the compilation with all the games of the first series. If they do release them in the US, at most it'll be like in Europe and you'll need to wait a year for the next one.
> 
> Seeing as Team Ogre just got released over here this week, I'm guessing that Inazuma Go will prolly be announced over here sometime later this year, probably during Summer. I also dunno for sure, but I think that Inazuma Eleven will only be digital over there (since the one they put up on the eshop over here was the enhanced version and it's price was really low, being only 17€ (something around 23$). It's a good thing that the game got released there, but don't expect too much so soon.


 
I agree with you but if they use eShop it will easier to bring all IE classic games, I believe(and hope) to see all IE classic games in USA this year and in the end of 2014 the Inazuma Eleven GO! for USA and EU in a retail copy


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2014)

Zanark11 said:


> I agree with you but if they use eShop it will easier to bring all IE classic games, I believe(and hope) to see all IE classic games in USA this year and in the end of 2014 the Inazuma Eleven GO! for USA and EU in a retail copy


 
Hum... Seems like what I'm trying to say isn't really getting across. z.z
Given how it's an ongoing game series, it's not a smart thing to release all the games at the same time, from your point of view, it'd be great if they'd release all the games at the same time, however that wouldn't be as profitable as waiting a while before releasing a new game. A lot of people were saying that Ogre wouldn't be released in Europe and I was expecting it to be, since they would more likely wait before releasing it, kind of how Pokemon used to have three versions, being the third version released later for an increased profit.

The first game in the US will more likely be a 'testing the waters' of sorts from what I believe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2014)

i hope you can turn the voices off during battles in X.....so glad i'm not getting the japan version


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2014)

The ND didn't convince me or give me another reason to give the 3DS another try so....yeah


----------

